# Creating a barley twist with contrasting inner core



## TimR (Dec 30, 2021)

If you've seen my Jester's Chalice piece recently, this is how I layout and make the stem with spiral pattern. The guy doing the demo is a friend and clever guy I learned a lot from. *Video demo.*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks, Tim, learned something.


----------



## Tony (Dec 30, 2021)

Tim, I moved this. Thanks for posting it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

